# help



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

i was wondering if anyone could help me out with my tiger oscar this has never happende since i had him today when i turned the light on to feed him he went pale and he flared his gills out and started to shake so i turned the light off in his tank he seemed fine so i turned the light on in my room and the samething happend so i just wanted to do if this means anything. i mean he is still eating but i just want to know if this is something bad or do they just do it sometimes. here are a few pics of what i mean. help me if you can please


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

heres another


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i have no clue but that pacu is ugly


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

my pacu might be ugly but he is a kickass fish he eats everything like my red belly piranha but the only diff is that red belly piranaha gets scared but my pacu dont


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

perhaps you just startled it, perhaps it doesn't like that blue gravel









I'm not too sure what is wrong, please give me a shout if you want this moved into the desiese forum


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh and the pacu is nice


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Don't worry about it. Oscars get pale when they get angry or scared, no need to worry about it. It's quite common mine does it all the time. Him flaring his gills at you is nothing but him saying to you "f*ck off I'm in a bad mood" Mine perks right back up when I shake the food container in front of his face.

What happened to his tail though? There's a big chunk missing.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

it was like that when i got him but it was alot worse it is getting better


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

my tigers used to do that also, i agree that it is not a big deal. food will always shut them up the lights probably just startled him.


----------

